# Antique sewing machine



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

This has probably been in my great aunt's house since the beginning of time. She died a couple of months ago and the family was told to take whatever we wanted. Well, there was no way in the world I was going to let this go to auction after my great aunt, grandma, and their mother had sewed so many things on it. 

Can any of you give me any info on it? I've looked on-line, but I haven't found any others with this cabinet underneath.

Thanks!

P.S. The black box in the door on the left is full of attachments...YeeHaw!


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Mammabooh, does it say Singer on the machine head ?


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a similar machine in a cabinet also. Mine is a New Companion. It was originally my great-grandmother's; I have the warranty certificate made out to her in 1912! I also have all the attachments, the instruction book and the oil can! People really took care of things. Mine still works beautifully and I wouldn't dream of parting with such a treasure.


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Great family heirloom! And look - it comes with all it's bits'n bobs  !! I know there is a website somewhere out there, that can give you the birth date of your machine etc. Hopefully, someone will have it! Check for the serial number on the machine and write that number down. Wonderful cabinet! Glad you are keeping it!

OK....just found this information:

Singer Dating, US: 1-800-4Singer
Singer Industrials Dating/Info., US: 1-877-738-9869
Singer Dating:
http://Singerco.com/support/serial_numbers.html 
e-mail: [email protected]
New Home Dating: 1-800-631-0183
White Dating: 1-800-446-2333 or 440-808-6550
Elna Dating/Info. on the web: http://www.elna.com/en/index
For information & identification for German machines try:
http://www.schlingenfaenger.com/home.htm


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry it didn't show up well in the picture...the name is "Franklin" on the front.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Mammabooh,
The reason I asked you if your machine might say Singer on it, is because it looks exactly like my Singer Model 27, which is a treadle also.

I was curious, and googled the history of Franklin sewing machines. I read that the Domestic Franklin was made identical to the Singer Model 27. Geocities.com had a photo, but again said "the site is unavailble at this time".

Try a google image, and see what you find.

Are you taking the machine home with you ? Looks like a great cabinet too !!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

These sites don't deal directly with the Franklin machine but they do have enough info to help you adjust and enjoy your treasure. You are so fortunate to have gotten that machine. My mother refused to give me my grandmother's treadle machine, preferring to use it for $10 credit against a new electric machine in the early 60's. I think I was 10 or 12 at the time. Now, I wish I had a dollar for every time she has bemoaned having let it go. DH got me a 1906 Singer for our 30th anniversary and I just love it. Later I was able to find the puzzle box of attachments AND the owners manuals for the machine itself and the attachments. 

Incidentally, someone told me that Singer and other manufacturers would build machines for other companies' names. I have a Minnesota which was produced that way--no idea as to the real manufacturer. Could this be the case with your machine. And the fancier the cabinet, more drawers, the more expensive the unit was. 

http://www.treadleon.net/

http://www.ismacs.net/articles/restoration.html

http://antiques.about.com/gi/dynami...tp://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Plains/3081/


----------

